# The world's greatest laptop bags



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

You can't really know how good a laptop bag until you use it for a week or two, so I'm wondering if anyone can tell me about their past experiences with such products (Make/Model). You all have them...

Please take into consideration:


*Space/Storage* - _How much you can fit in there (books, papers, work, gadgets, phones, PDAs, mice) - Would you be able to replace your work bag with your laptop bag?_
*Weight*
*Health Issues* - _(Back Problems, Air ventilation, etc.)_
*Bulk* - _The affect of the AC adapter on the "bulge" of the bag_
*Size*
*Pockets/Compartments*
*Safety* - _How safe your laptop is in there. Padding, Cushions, etc._
*Quality*
*Style*


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Have owned a Model GA-7305-14 Synergy Swiss Gear by Wenger for just over a year. Rate it five stars or 10 on a 1-10 scale. Best storage & tote I've ever owned. Plenty of pockets, space, well padded, comfortable. Can't say enough good about it. Holds my old GW 15" 8 lb. dinosaur and every laptop accessory known to man including a large multi-plug surge suppressor. I've had absolutely no problems with the unit. Very sturdy. Wish I could say the same for my aging back.

http://www.amazon.com/SYNERGY-Swiss...4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1234120288&sr=1-4


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

looks good, I was thinking of buying the Alienware Orion Backpack, but it's really expensive, and although stylish, I read many bad reviews.

The Synergy looks good though! Is there a lot of padding for your laptop? Would you feel comfortable dropping the bag 30cm onto a hard surface and know your laptop was not affected by the fall?


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

cancon said:


> looks good, I was thinking of buying the Alienware Orion Backpack, but it's really expensive, and although stylish, I read many bad reviews.
> 
> The Synergy looks good though! Is there a lot of padding for your laptop? Would you feel comfortable dropping the bag 30cm onto a hard surface and know your laptop was not affected by the fall?


Yes, I would feel confortable, probably up to about a meter, although I wouldn't guarantee nor recommend it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a Victorinox laptop bag that I got as an MVP gift, it's been pretty decent, and I'm sure it's been dropped at least a couple of feet several times with the heavy 17" laptop in it, no damage.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm planning on using the bag as a bag for my books for university, and we all know how that can get knocked around by others and by myself subconsciously...

That's why I really need something with a lot of padding. Somewhere I can drop it off a storey with no damage. Maybe I should have bought a JCB Toughbook instead ...

But yeah, any ideas of style room and PADDING?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the bag I have is for 17" laptops, so it's pretty big. OTOH, for something that you'll carry a lot, I'd be looking at backpacks, they're a lot easier to live with for a lot of walking.


----------



## Bondi_Baggie (Feb 16, 2009)

These Laptop bags by Tech Air (UK Firm) are brilliant http://www.techair.co.uk/store/products.asp, go to www.techair.co.uk to see worldwide locations. They also integrate with www.i-trak.com so you've got a chance of getting back should it get lost.


----------

